# Jack & Joe Momma's Butcher Shop & Diner 2014



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Pretty exciting to finally get to share something!

This was our second year using the dining room idea for our house and we were very happy despite the poor turnout. The theme has officially been retired now as we begin preparations for next year.




























See ALL my photos here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/justintfirefly/sets/72157649093043162/

And here are my day and night walkthroughs:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't see any candy in front of Sam. You are so going to be in trouble.

Obviously the pets don't get any scraps at this diner because your animals were looking pretty skeletal

LOL @ "Please Seat Yourself" sign - NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!:jol:


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

I gotta say that Sam is one of my favorite props. My wife helped me build him a couple of years ago when we did a full-on Trick'R'Treat theme on the porch. I imagine we're going to use him in some fashion every year no matter the theme!

I actually want to do _something_ with my animals - paint them, corpse them, etc. - but I just like them so much as-is that it's likely I won't. Maybe that means I should just buy more?

And glad you liked the silly little sign - that was a last-minute addition that I think worked well


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

If I ever need a, shall we say unusual, cut of meat I know where to get it and know it will be fresh daily, heehee! Clever set up


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> If I ever need a, shall we say unusual, cut of meat I know where to get it and know it will be fresh daily, heehee! Clever set up


Perhaps you meant "cleaver" set up?


----------

